# modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/ttyS01 - /dev/ttyS36

## Wishmaster

Hi,

on Startup the following messages appear on the screen:

```

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/ttyS1

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/ttyS2

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/ttyS3

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/ttyS4

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/ttyS5

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/ttyS6

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/ttyS7

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/ttyS8

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/ttyS9

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/ttyS10

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/ttyS11

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/ttyS12

....... 

```

till /dev/ttyS36.

Is there somebody out there who can tell me something about the cause?

In my /etc/modules.autoload is nothing related to ttySxx i think.

Every hint could be useful.

Bye,

Wishmaster

----------

## Deathwing00

I am having this problem now! Normaul use, didn't do anything strange. Need help!!!   :Sad:  (Could it be my recent installation of CUPS...?)

----------

## Wishmaster

I was not able to solve the problem till now.

It counts till 'ttyS99' and sometimes with lp and usb also.

I hope anyone is able to help.

Bye,

Wishmaster

----------

## Deathwing00

Please! We really need help on this one! Do not ignore this thread! Open to all ideas... come on!

----------

## chizu

This is in the current base layout, its happening on every single computer I've recently 'emerge -UD world'ed. I've got no idea how to fix it.

----------

## Deathwing00

 *chizu wrote:*   

> This is in the current base layout, its happening on every single computer I've recently 'emerge -UD world'ed. I've got no idea how to fix it.

 

Does that mean that this is "normal"? Then it's just a time problem, won't worry much about it...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Deathwing00

 *Wishmaster wrote:*   

> I was not able to solve the problem till now.
> 
> It counts till 'ttyS99' and sometimes with lp and usb also.
> 
> I hope anyone is able to help.
> ...

 

I don't have exactly the same problem... it does detect /dev/ttyS0 and /dev/ttyS1 and they do work... it's just the others than don't know why are modprobed...

----------

## sshock

It just started happening out of nowhere.  I did emerge world a couple days ago.  The errors happen right after logging in as a user.  Logging in as root I don't get any errors.  These are all the errors I'm getting:

modprobe: Can't locate module ttyS* which is needed for /dev/ttyS*

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/snd

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/snd

modprobe: Can't locate module midi* which is needed for /dev/midi*

modprobe: Can't locate module midi* which is needed for /dev/midi*

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/snd

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/snd

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/beep

modprobe: Can't locate module admm* which is needed for /dev/admm*

modprobe: Can't locate module adsp* which is needed for /dev/adsp*

modprobe: Can't locate module adsp* which is needed for /dev/adsp*

modprobe: Can't locate module aload* which is needed for /dev/aload*

modprobe: Can't locate module amidi* which is needed for /dev/amidi*

modprobe: Can't locate module amidi* which is needed for /dev/amidi*

modprobe: Can't locate module dmfm* which is needed for /dev/dmfm*

modprobe: Can't locate module dmmidi* which is needed for /dev/dmmidi*

modprobe: Can't locate module dmmidi* which is needed for /dev/dmmidi*

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/sndstat

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/sndstat

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/rdvd

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/pilot

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/ls120

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/scanner

modprobe: Can't locate module scanner* which is needed for /dev/usb/scanner*

modprobe: Can't locate module dc2xx* which is needed for /dev/usb/dc2xx*

modprobe: Can't locate module mdc800* which is needed for /dev/usb/mdc800*

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/kbd

modprobe: Can't locate module js[0-9]* which is needed for /dev/js[0-9]*

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/video

modprobe: Can't locate module video* which is needed for /dev/video*

modprobe: Can't locate module radio* which is needed for /dev/radio*

modprobe: Can't locate module winradio* which is needed for /dev/winradio*

modprobe: Can't locate module vtx* which is needed for /dev/vtx*

modprobe: Can't locate module vbi* which is needed for /dev/vbi*

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/video

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/vttuner

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/gpmctl

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/apm_bios

modprobe: Can't locate module scd* which is needed for /dev/scd*

modprobe: Can't locate module sg* which is needed for /dev/sg*

modprobe: Can't locate module pcd* which is needed for /dev/pcd*

modprobe: Can't locate module pg* which is needed for /dev/pg*

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/cdwriter

modprobe: Can't locate module dabusb* which is needed for /dev/usb/dabusb*

modprobe: Can't locate module mdc800* which is needed for /dev/usb/mdc800*

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/usb/rio500

modprobe: Can't locate module ttyUSB* which is needed for /dev/ttyUSB*

----------

## sshock

See bug report: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=19608

also see:

 *Quote:*   

> ------- Additional Comment #18 From Nick Fish 2003-06-02 13:14 EST ------- 
> 
> Oh, you could also just disable devfsd's module auto-loading functionality entirely 
> 
> by commenting out the line: 
> ...

 

That got rid of about 90% of my errors.  The sound modules (/dev/dsp, /dev/midi, and so on) still give errors.

----------

## Wishmaster

Yes! That's it. My Problem is solved. Thx a lot!

Bye,

Wishmaster

----------

## Deathwing00

 *sshock wrote:*   

> See bug report: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=19608
> 
> also see:
> 
>  *Quote:*   ------- Additional Comment #18 From Nick Fish 2003-06-02 13:14 EST ------- 
> ...

 

Also worked for me! Thanks!!!

----------

## tecknojunky

Thanks, same here.

----------

## orville99

 *Quote:*   

> That got rid of about 90% of my errors. The sound modules (/dev/dsp, /dev/midi, and so on) still give errors.

 

If you ever figure out how to rid of these sound module errors, let me know!! Thanks alot, this thread really helped.

----------

## orville99

Update, I found that when I comment out the line that I do lose like 90% of my errors, but i also lose my sound . Im going to need to look into this more.

----------

## phunni

Please let me know if anyone has made progress with this...

----------

## phunni

Please let me know if anyone has made progress with this...

----------

## phunni

Please let me know if anyone has made progress with this...

----------

## phunni

Please let me know if anyone has made progress with this...

----------

## phunni

apologies for the multiple posts - net problems made me think it hadn't been submited - so I kept trying again...

Edit: I believe this may be a related problem - I cannot know mount my floppy drive - /dev/fd0 does not exist anymore.

I recently reinstalled gentoo on my computer and the only difference with previous installs are:

1) enabled joliet CD in my kernel

2) used a preformated /home partition (created in another distro)

Everything else is the same

----------

